# 60 Miles Out Monster Snapper, Ling, And Tuna



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Fishing 60 miles offshore with charlie lawless at the falcon rig, we found some huge snapper, tons of blackfin tuna and had a few shots at ling and amberjack. i broke a 100 pound braid on a big grouper and bent out a hook on a 7 once flutter jig on a big amberjack with 100 pound braid. i cant wait for the next time i get to get out in that deep of water again, there are some big fish out there..i have an invite to bring the kayak next time as well..not gonna lie that makes me nervous but maybe..

























thats a esee izula 2 stuck in its brain...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

few more pics..


----------

